# Furcadia & Second Life Furries



## HappityCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Second Life and Furcadia are the only well known games that furries are on as furries, so I've heard. So, I've got some questions about the two.

Does anyone here play Furcadia? Do you know what parts and times there are some Roleplayers up and about, or is it mostly just yiffy roleplay?

What's Second Life like furrywise?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I gather:

Both are very yiff heavy, especially Second Life.


----------



## HappityCat (Apr 5, 2009)

So if I'm looking for some RP that doesn't involve yiff, fetishes and everything involved, I won't find much on Furc or SL? 
So am I best 1 on 1 rping on forums, and rping on forums, or finding some larpers in my area?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 5, 2009)

Depends on where you go, if you hit up the Gay Yiffy Club, sure, there's going to be a metric ton of sexual content and then some. I frequent AnthroXtacy exclusively, since it's, in my opinion, the best furry nightclub on the entire SL grid.

Then there's City of Lost Angels, if you're into heavy roleplay.

Nice people too. Look up Tagaziel Kiranov.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't see a lot of yiffy Furry places in SL. A few, but not a lot, and even then I stay away from them. (TyVulpine Buccaneer is my name on SL)


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 5, 2009)

SL has some yiffy places. You'll find a lot of furry night clubs in SL which is retarded to all hell. However there are a lot of great RP spots that don't involve yiff like Midgar


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 5, 2009)

They aren't games, they are graphical IRC interpetations...and Furcadia sucks because you need to PAY for wings and/or to be a dragon.

What happened to using good ol' IRC?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They aren't games, they are graphical IRC interpetations...and Furcadia sucks because you need to PAY for wings and/or to be a dragon.
> 
> What happened to using good ol' IRC?



Because IRC doesn't have any graphics. Just text.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They aren't games, they are graphical IRC interpetations...and Furcadia sucks because you need to PAY for wings and/or to be a dragon.
> 
> What happened to using good ol' IRC?



Also SL is a vertual world not an IRC thing


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2009)

A lot of yiff-related places. Basically every furry I know is involved in some kind of seedy business on there. And furries aren't allowed in Gorean sites.
I think that basically sums up "furrywise" SL stuff.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> A lot of yiff-related places. Basically every furry I know is involved in some kind of seedy business on there. And furries aren't allowed in Gorean sites.
> I think that basically sums up "furrywise" SL stuff.



Try Caledon. Nice place, some Furries, non-yiffy place.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2009)

Caledon is steampunk, though (as in, not furry specific).
Also, its really not that good. =\


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Also, its really not that good. =\



Matter of opinion.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't understand why you would bother to post that.
My recommendation for avatars: check out Curious.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't understand why you would bother to post that.
> My recommendation for avatars: check out Curious.



Better than your "Oh noez! That place suxxorz, because I don't like it, so you must stay away!" response. Why did YOU bother posting "it's not that good"?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2009)

You stated your opinion.
I stated mine.
End of thought.
Clearly your opinion is yours and mine is mine.
Why would you bother posting "matter of opinion?"

No reason to get all whiny about it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You stated your opinion.
> I stated mine.
> End of thought.
> Clearly your opinion is yours and mine is mine.
> ...



Who said I was?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2009)

The whole misquoting me to sound like an idiot and also to imply that I was asserting that my opinion was a complete fact sounds pretty whiny.
Just sayin', bro.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 6, 2009)

Likewise, I forgot I have mentioned I tried Furcadia a long time ago and it was boring and inflexible when it came to species. I went back to IRC because text can go along better when it comes to "RP" (same on IM services) because you don't use some lame animation or standing around while performing these actions.

I don't care if corporations use SL for "meetings", it's still a stupid 3d IRC/virtual world whateveryoucallit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 6, 2009)

*insert Generic "Stay away from SL" and "we dont need more fucking furries on it" message here*


----------



## Zasha (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been on Furcadia for quite a few years now and yes, there are a lot of places that are sex centered though after some lurking around you can easily find locations(dreams as they call them) that favor proper plot lines and development of characters. Different continuities and whatnot else. The sexual part is easily matched, if not outmatched by the storyline favoring role play.


----------



## HappityCat (Apr 13, 2009)

Is second life costly?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2009)

HappyCat said:


> Is second life costly?


yes...even when on the free account, cause you still gotta buy things for yaself


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Because IRC doesn't have any graphics. Just text.



It's a sad day when reading because too hard.


----------



## Icen (Apr 16, 2009)

I used to play both of those. FurCadia for like, two years, and SL for less than one.

Now I really realize how much of a loser I used to be.

I got myself a First Life now, lol. Boyfriend, friends, job, school, and outtings of all sorts. 

I would say avoid them, and just go hang out with friends. :3


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

tried second life

being the lazy person i am, i decided creating an avatar is too hard and i just stopped playing it, lol


----------



## Seas (Apr 18, 2009)

Icen said:


> I would say avoid them, and just go hang out with friends. :3



I use it to actually hang out with my friends when we can't meet irl 

Am not much online though, only when I'm bored, or as mentioned, when called by friends to hang out and do some nonsense in the game.


----------



## Krazoa (May 3, 2009)

I play furcadia and never yiff RP, i tend to stay to the Ai or W

Second Life, I want but cannot get due to the age verification


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 4, 2009)

I play Furcadia (my avi picture is currently from there) it is NOT yiffy heavy at all there are certain areas for it if your into that sort of stuff. 
It is mostly a role playing chat. You talk, hang out, meet others, and play games. it's a fun game. Haven't tried second life though


----------

